# Worried about injections. Any tips?



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sure by the time I've done the first one I'll be fine but with less than a month to go until I start down regging I'm worrying about injecting. 

I'm probably more worried because most of the time my DP won't be there to inject so it'll be me jabbing the needle in my tummy. 

So, what are your tips for coping with all the injections?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Honestly, the down-reg and stim injections don't hurt much at all, because the needles are so tiny and you're just injecting into fat under the skin rather than into muscle. Sometimes I can't feel the needle go in at all, and very little pressure is required to make it go in. I found mixing the Cetrotide to be a fussy process; the Buserelin was easier (purely from the injection standpoint) because all you had to do was draw it up from the vial -- no mixing required. Really and truly, after you've done it the first time, you'll wonder what you were worried about -- compared to everything else we go through it IVF, it's not bad at all. There's a bit of an ick factor sticking a needle in yourself, but it wears off very quickly.


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi kazzzee, 

As CrazyHorse said the needles really don't hurt that much. I found it was more of a little sting when pushing the liquid in. Honestly I was terrified of needles before this. I was adamant  all the way through that my DH would have to inject but when we went for our appointment she asked if i would I like to try and I did.....I was so surprise at myself. 

I think in a way I wanted some control. You have no control over this whole situation so I found injecting myself was my job....my bit of control over everything. Sounds strange but that's just how I personally felt.  It really does just become a normal part of your day once done a few times.  And just think that at the end of it all.....fingers crossed it would all have been worth it xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I personally think you might be better off doing it yourself, like Ames said you can control it better, and I think it makes it feel less of a "big deal" if you know what I mean. The easiest injections I have ever had have always been when I have just had to do it quick and not think about it: Asda car park, KFC drive through, at my desk at work etc.

Have a packet of sweets and chew/suck one while you are prepping your meds and one while you are injecting because 9 times out of 10 you will have finished the injection before you finish the sweet!

There is a really useful top tips section with loads of other advise (like warming your belly up, or using ice etc) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324578.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## moomee (Aug 16, 2014)

kazzee I've been through 2 rounds of ivf my best tip for the injections is prep the injection then hold an ice cube to your tummy for about 20 to 30 seconds to numb the area. I did mine myself like the other ladies. Once you've done a couple you'll be fine it's not half as bad as having a blood test which I absolutely hate


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

Kazzee I found injecting my tummy painful so I did my thighs for all but the first injection. If you have a bit of spare fat at the top of your leg near hip, I find this the best spot - sit on the bed lean forward slightly and there is a fatty but at top of thigh, pinch as you put the injection in then release the pinch to press the drugs in. The buserelin stings when it goes in but nothing bad at all xx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

I injected into my legs rather than tummy because that is how I was shown. Top tip is don't moisturise until after the injection as this can make your pinch slip and your fingers end up slipping towards the needle! I'd keep any moisturising quite light and stay well away from actual oils like the sort in scrubs. A good firm grip helps everything stay stable. You don't really want your needle moving around.


----------



## Em M C (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a total needle phobia before doing ivf twice now including fainting with my first injection! My husband still does all of the injections.
I am currently in my 2ww find out Christmas Day, with daily injections of clexane, which will last till 12 weeks if we get a positive.  
The only way that I get through them is by using emla cream, you put it on an hour before with a tegaderm dressing or cling film and it acts as a local anaesthetic and numbs the area so that I don't even feel some of the smaller injections. Warning though don't use it for blood tests as it makes finding veins difficult. You can order it on line or my local chemist does it, I think they give it to children before injections! 
More expensive than ice cubes but works for me, 
Good luck and don't worry too much about it it's amazing what our bodies can put up with,


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tips Em MC and Squiggly


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Doesn't hurt really... Its all psychological! I actually quite like doing the jabs as dh feels sorry for me doing that - so I play it up a bit for sympathy!  
The finer the needle the easier... If you're using old-style syringes and needles rather than pens try to get the "yellow" rather than "brown" needles. The brown ones are thicker so its like trying to stab yourself with a blunt pencil.

Also with the syringes when you put the needle on give it a half turn to seal it - they didn't tell me this. The most frustrating bit is trying to get rid of the bubbles... I thought itd be fatal if I left even one in there - its not at all small bubbles are fine.. To try and get rid just flick the barrel.

Honestly, I'm a chicken who cant even look at someone taking blood. But within a day of injects I was a pro and doing in public Loo's whilst out and about! Xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I've just got a lovely Christmas present from the NHS - a big box full of medicine to go in the fridge! I have a tiny fridge so it takes up half of it! Good thing I'm not cooking Christmas dinner this year! 

Will have a look at the injections to see if I've got the good kind


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey what have you got because most of it doesn't need to go in the fridge - only my trigger shot needed to be kept in the fridge.

Xxx


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

They really aren't half as bad as you'd expect. I thought I'd be really hesitant and have to get DP to do it for me but its a lot easier than I thought it'd be. It's just another part of my morning routine now.

I'm on 0.5ml buserelin injections for down regging. I find that pulling the syringe all the way back to 1ml, give it a hard flick, then press down to 0.5ml (with the needle still in the vial so the excess goes back in the bottle) makes it so much easier to get rid of air



L xx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like my needles are orange? 

As for the medicine itself: 

Suprecur Burerelin
Gonal F
Ovitrell
and Crinone 8 gel


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Gonal F is super-easy to use -- no mixing, extremely fine needles. Buserelin (if you're using the injectable kind instead of the nasal spray) is a bit of pain because you have to draw it up from the vial with the big needle, then swap the big needle for the small one. It's still better than having to mix the injection first, though!

 You'll do fine.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I have to inject the Buserelin... 

I was having acupuncture earlier today and thinking the one place where I don't feel the needles is my tummy, so that has to be a good sign doesn't it


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi kazzzeee,

I apologise if I'm just repeating what others have said, as I just had a quick look through the replies, but it really is fine 
I think most people are nervous about it to start with.

At one of my clinics they did a practice session with you (with no drugs, just inserting the needle). The nurse said to me that she let people take as long as they need, and one lady was there 2 hours and had to go for a walk around the car park and come back before actually trying to do it. When she finally managed it, she was really annoyed with herself as (just as everyone says), she couldn't even feel it.  
This story actually gave me the courage to jump right in and just do it, as I figured it was better to just get it over with immediately. 

It really is mind over matter, the thought of doing it is the problem, but in reality it is totally fine. 

One thing I would add is that is I found it far better to do it myself (obviously this will vary from person to person, but just my opinion).
Although you can't even feel it most of the time, after a while you can sometimes feel a little resistance if you go to inject in the same area a few times. You feel it right away and can just move to another area. If someone else is doing it for you this would obviously be a little more tricky.

I can honestly say that after the first couple of times you really do just go bish-bash-bosh-done without a moments thought.
I was shocked that they don't hurt and didn't believe anyone until I'd found out for myself.

Before you know it you will be back on here reassuring others of the same 
I wish you lots of luck 
x x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

CrazyHorse said:


> Gonal F is super-easy to use -- no mixing, extremely fine needles. Buserelin (if you're using the injectable kind instead of the nasal spray) is a bit of pain because you have to draw it up from the vial with the big needle, then swap the big needle for the small one. It's still better than having to mix the injection first, though!
> 
> You'll do fine.


I always think it's weird how everything can be so different, even with the same stuff: my buserelin was just an orange insulin needle, no swapping required. I used to keep a needle and a bottle in my purse and it was really quick.

Kazzzee - the buserelin doesn't need to go in the fridge: I had different stims meds to you, but my trigger was the same I think and that was in the fridge. I can't imagine the gel has to be kept in the fridge, but I have always used pessaries so can't comment.

Xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Cloudy, that's interesting about the needles with your buserelin! I think the reason they gave me two sets of needles was the the extra-fine ones were so short, and to prevent the fine needle getting blunted by the membrane on the vial, but really I could have drawn up the injection with the smaller needle.

You're right that neither the Buserelin nor the Crinone needs to be refrigerated. Gonal-F should be refrigerated, like the Ovitrelle.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Crazyhorse, that's a really good point about the blunting! Not all the time, but every now and then it would be a nightmare getting the needle in. It didn't hurt, but I think my skin is just a bit too tough now after being stabbed so much, and if they get blunter that would make a big difference. Hmm, I have loads of spare drawers/mixers left, maybe I should use them next time  

I think they just confuse things to make us more confused (as if I'm not confused enough already!)  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

So much good advice everyone - thanks  

It's good to know they don't all have to be in the fridge - I was wondering just how I was going to manage to take the Buserelin 12 hours apart if I couldn't get home in time!


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I just did my first injection! I used some ice to numb my tummy a bit first as advised in this forum and it didn't hurt a bit - just a bit stingy now. Not too bad though 😃


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Kazzzee,

I am glad your first injection went well. I didn't try ice but think I might next time round. It's such a buzz when you do your first one and it's not as bad as what you'd thought it was going to be.

Good luck for the rest of your cycle xxx


----------



## Rp2210 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

Lots of good advice here. 
I am doing my buserelin Injections, certainly numbing with ice works. But today morning I was too lazy and feeling cold so just did it without ice... Did find it difficult to get the needle in.. 

Anyways my question is regarding distance and angle of needle (I have the yellow one, draw directly from the vial) 

So do you really inject it from 2/3cm away like  a dart or do you bring it closer and push it in. 

Also I saw many videos said 90 degrees, but when I try 90 degrees the needle goes in easily but when I try to take it out I bruise myself and have blood squirt out. I usually tilt it a bit... Any tips on this topic please...


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I was using insulin syringes for Buserelin, the yellow one are a bit bigger but I've used those before as well. I go 90 degrees like a dart, I also pinch the belly a bit. I rarely had a bruise. The idea is to go like you mean it, don't wander around and don't move the needle while injecting, unless you're on clexane or aspirin the bruising should be minimal.


----------



## Rp2210 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Aley

Yes I am doing the dart and 90 d now... What's helping me is keeping the injection for few minutes before I pull out. 

I will go to the pharmacy today to see if I can use a finer needle. 

Thanks!


----------

